# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Cili browser ju duket më i miri?

## mehas

Cili browser ju duket më i miri?

----------


## gigabyte

Mozilla Firefox

----------


## ht20.94

Per mendimin tim Google Chrome... Eshte i shpejte, i thjeshte dhe nga paraqitja nuk eshte keq...

----------


## Klevis_Vl

Une perdor Mozilla Firefox. Jam ambjentuar tani me te dhe nuk do me pelqente ta nderroja me asnje nga browser-at e rinj...

----------


## Edmond.S

Moxillen e perdor,ngase mendoj qe eshte me i miri.
Eshte me i shpejte besoj,vizualisht me i mire,dhe opsionet tjera qe me pershtaten !

----------


## PELASG

Eshte i shpejte, i paraqitshem, i sigurte, dhe mbi te gjitha shqip!!!

----------


## Antic

Ha ha ha ke harruar nje nga browserat me te shpejt Safari nga Apple (testoni Safari 4 dhe nuk do te mbeteni te zgenjyer, nga testimet doli se eshte 3 here me i shpejte se Mozilla Firefox dhe 18 here me i shpejte se IE 8).

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Per mendimin tim eshte Mozilla FireFox


Vetem desha te njoftoj me nje gje se ne forum kemi me dhjetra tema te tilla por masi qenke i ri ne forum te kuptoj qe se ke ditur por eshte mire te shikosh paksa pare se te hapesh nje teme 

Flm per mirkuptim*

----------


## Enii

Firefox kishte dale si browser qe eshte me e lehte te marresh viruse .. sme ka pelqyer ndonjehere gjithsesi se di pse eshte kaq i perhapur !

opera kam pas perdorur tani Internet Explorer versionin me te fundit .

Do ta provoj njehere kete Safari se jam kurjoze meqe e lavderojne !

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Një temë e till ekziston_ _KËTU_.

----------


## Gifted

Firefox me i miri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Irene2060

Firefox 3.5  :ngerdheshje:  simply rocks.
Google Chrome mund te jet i shpejte but it craches all the time.
Sa per explorer, it sucks

----------


## Gordon Freeman

google chrome asht teper dicka ja kalon dhelpnes!

----------


## Irene2060

> google chrome asht teper dicka ja kalon dhelpnes!


nuk besoj se ja kalon. eshte me i shpejt se ska as security as plugins. dhelpren e ben si te duash   :djall i fshehur:

----------


## [Perla]

*Web browseri më i shpejtë në tregun botëror është aktualisht ai i ofruar nga kompania Apple, Safari 4.0.2, ndërsa i fundit në brez, i radhitur si i teti është shfletuesi Microsoft Internet Explorer.
*
Prapa Safarit, mbeten Google-Chrome 2.0, Mozilla Firefox 3.5, Opera 9,64, thonë burime nga browsery.cz. Testimi është bërë vetëm me versionet e fundit të lëshuar nga kompanitë që bëjnë shfletuesit drejtpërsëdrejti me përdoruesit final të përditshëm.

Shpejtësia matet duke përdorur pajisje si SunSpider JavaScript Benchmark 0.9, të cilat përdoren për të krahasuar shfletuesit, pajisje këto të cilat përdoren edhe nga vetë krijuesit e tyre.

_cdodite_

----------


## INFINITY©

Zakonisht perdor Mozilla Firefox dhe me ka pelqyer. Tani sa bere download Safari mqs po lexoj qe eshte shume i mire dhe it's really cool, dhe shume i shpejt.

----------


## dr_iton

Sipas mendimit tim shfletuesi me i mire mund te jete Google Chrome, arsyeja eshte se ne lidhjen vijuese mund ta testoni edhe vete dhe te bindeni per konkludimin tim:
Testo Shfletuesin .


Vërejtje:
Ata që përdorin IE 8.x do t'ju lajmërohet se dështoi testimi (ang. Failed). 

Përshëndetje.

----------


## Xemlo

Ke lene dhe shfletues te tjere pa futur ne votim. Safari? Flock? Avant Browser? DeepNet Explorer? PhaseOut?. Qe te nxjerresh nje konkluzion me te sakte, nuk mund te lesh jashte shfletues qe perdoren nga perdorues te forumit.

----------


## tr0j4

Firefox & Safari  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## valdetshala

Firefox per mua gjer me tani, ndoshta duhet ta provoj edhe safarin 4.02 por per mendimin tim sa i perket bug-s shume i mire firefox

----------

